# NOTICE: Discount Codes



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Just a reminder that at the present time user *Discount Codes* are not permitted anywhere on the forum.

I appreciate that these codes can be beneficial and am looking at ways of allowing them in the future. However, it has to be done in a way that is fair to everyone. Until that time, if you are currently promoting one in your signature or under your avatar please remove it.

L


----------

